# Dick Vitale's Top 30 Teams.



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

He is naming five teams at a time.

Here are all 30 teams

His Top Five:
1. UNC: He said this was his No.1 at the draft.
2. Kansas
3. Kentucky
4. Wake Forest
5. Michigan State

Duke is No.9.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

He will have 5 ACC teams in the Top 10. Not a surprise from Duke Vitale.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> He will have 5 ACC teams in the Top 10. Not a surprise from Duke Vitale.


Duke
Georgia Tech
Maryland
North Carolina
Wake Forest

That sounds about right for Vitale. I think Arizona is too low at 16. Katz had them in his top 10.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> 
> 
> Duke
> ...


add

Kansas
Texas 
Missouri

To the Top 10

so what is his other 2 Top 10 teams?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> add
> ...



Well first off, Missouri in the top 10 is way, way off. There is absolutely no reason to beleive that team is viewed amongst the elite in the country.

Kansas, Texas will be there.

The other three teams will be UConn, Kentucky and Michigan St.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I guess 12 is about right for Illinois right now but we are returning everyone and should be better than last year.. IMO we are a top 10 team at least and will be by the end of the year..


----------



## Voshkul20 (Jul 23, 2004)

texas is overrated there is no way they should be ahead of syracuse and arizona. Dick Vitale is a moron he doesn't no anything about college basketball besides the acc. he is like the acc cheerleader.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

I think Syracuse should be in the top 10. Arizona is also a bit low I think.


----------



## TruCrimson (Apr 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>WhoDaBest23</b>!
> I think Syracuse should be in the top 10. Arizona is also a bit low I think.


I would have to agree Cuse & Zona should be up there imo


----------



## SmithRocSSU (Jul 30, 2004)

*UK?*

What about Kentucky? They have the top recruiting class in the country! I think they are top 10 easily!


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> add
> ...


Huh? Is Missouri even a top 5 team in the Big 12?


----------



## GTFan513 (Dec 4, 2003)

*Georgia Tech at 7???*

I think that is too low, Katz rated them at #3, SI at #1... I dunno, but I think they are between #3-#5 not #7


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Georgia Tech at 7???*



> Originally posted by <b>GTFan513</b>!
> I think that is too low, Katz rated them at #3, SI at #1... I dunno, but I think they are between #3-#5 not #7


So your OK with #5 but not #7.  

What's the freakin difference.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Duke in the top 5? I guarantee that they will not finish higher than 5th next year in the ACC.


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

You forget though HKF, Duke Vitale is the biggest Duke jockey in the world lol.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Duke in the top 5? I guarantee that they will not finish higher than 5th next year in the ACC.


I could see tham at 4, *maybe* even at 3 in the ACC next year.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Here is Vitale's top 5:

1) North Carolina
2) Kansas
3) Kentucky
4) Wake Forest
5) Michigan State

http://espn.go.com/dickvitale/vcolumn040729top30teams.html

Kentucky is way too high.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> Here is Vitale's top 5:
> 
> 1) North Carolina
> ...


Yes, they surely are. I see them at about 10. No higher than that though.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> Kentucky is way too high.


yeah i would much rather see kentucky and texas ranked in the mid teens at this point. i think by the end of the year, both teams should definately be in the top 10 and be final four contenders, but at this point they both lost a ton and a lot is uncertain even with highly ranked recruiting classes.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

UNC #1????

No higher than 5 in my rankings


----------



## pdogg84 (Jun 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> UNC #1????
> 
> No higher than 5 in my rankings


I doubt it. Wake Forest is #1.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Am I alone in thinking AZ is way too low at #16? 

Mustafa
Stoudamire
Adams
Tangara
Channing


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

Duke not finish higher than 5th? That's a joke! They return 4 starters.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kyle</b>!
> Duke not finish higher than 5th? That's a joke! They return 4 starters.




Last year, didn't they go...

Duhon
Ewing
Reddick
Deng
Williams


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

I was counting Randolph. He's started good number of games in the past. Yes, he's not as good as Deng but he's no slouch.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> UNC #1????
> 
> No higher than 5 in my rankings


um no higher than 5? they return all their key players from last year, have an incoming possible freshman of the year and go 9 deep. who would you put ahead of them?

UNC's Lineup:

PG Felton/ Scott
SG McCants/ Manuel
SF M. Williams/ Terry
PF J. Williams/ Noel
C Sean May 

Their only weakness is lack of true post players. This team is imo at the worst preseason #4 and at best preseason #1.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> um no higher than 5? they return all their key players from last year, have an incoming possible freshman of the year and go 9 deep. who would you put ahead of them?


and how good were they last year? i think that is the point he's trying to make. unc was overrated last year and they may or may not be overrated again this year(at #1 all you can do is stay there or drop). they are definately a top team though.


----------

